# NEW SHOP OPENING - Kingsclere, Hampshire



## Prestige Aquatics (Nov 18, 2011)

Our new shop, Prestige Aquatics, is opening on the 3rd December, come down and take a look:2thumb:

We are based at Cottismore Garden Centre, near Kingsclere, on the Newbury Road.

We will have a selection of reptiles and aquatics, and all associated equipment. There will also be some special opening promotions on animals, equipment and setups: victory:


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Prestige Aquatics said:


> Our new shop, Prestige Aquatics, is opening on the 3rd December, come down and take a look:2thumb:
> 
> We are based at Cottismore Garden Centre, near Kingsclere, on the Newbury Road.
> 
> We will have a selection of reptiles and aquatics, and all associated equipment. There will also be some special opening promotions on animals, equipment and setups: victory:


Good luck. Everyone almost was telling me there's no money in opening a reptile/pet shop. Yet I see lots opening.


----------



## the dogs (Jul 15, 2009)

good luck with your shop mate, weve been open nearly two years now and its hard work but very rewarding.


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how long it takes to complete the principles in animal management within a pet store?

Obviously I know the length will depend on how much time you put in but just an average would be great to know.

As you need this for a license - unless you employ someone with this qualification.


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

Went to this shop last week, met Bob in the shop, he's a nice guy. Some nice reptiles there. Bob seems to know his stuff.

First time I've seem a Crocodile Skink in the flesh, it looked amazing.

Got my eye on the Brazilian Rianbow he has on display too.


Jim


----------



## Prestige Aquatics (Nov 18, 2011)

JimmyMature said:


> Went to this shop last week, met Bob in the shop, he's a nice guy. Some nice reptiles there. Bob seems to know his stuff.
> 
> First time I've seem a Crocodile Skink in the flesh, it looked amazing.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim: victory:


----------

